# safemeds4all.com review



## Ryand (Aug 4, 2016)

Safemeds4all.com ? legit source for hCG?

PM, or conversation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes. Been awhile since I used them but got the Ovidac 5k IUs. They worked great. If you can get like $200 worth in bulk, its a hard to beat value at like $16 each.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 4, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Yes. Been awhile since I used them but got the Ovidac 5k IUs. They worked great. If you can get like $200 worth in bulk, its a hard to beat value at like $16 each.



Thx man I really appreciate the feedback. I have never had to use the online game (friend used to order shit) .... tying to get this stuff figured out.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 5, 2016)

Ryand said:


> Thx man I really appreciate the feedback. I have never had to use the online game (friend used to order shit) .... tying to get this stuff figured out.



Be careful about them.

(Meant to quote your first post.)


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> Be careful about them.
> 
> (Meant to quote your first post.)



Mr. Gainz, be careful as in money being stolen? Or shitty shipping/business practice?


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 10, 2016)

They were fine to buy from, just little time delay and confusion on shipping. I think there better now, and don't do it often.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 11, 2016)

Only really heard good thing about them only used adc myself


----------



## Steak Helmet (Aug 17, 2016)

I see they take PAYPAL


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 17, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Only really heard good thing about them only used adc myself



I believe it is the sister site to ADC. Many of the same products at the exact same price just that ADC doesn't carry HCG.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> They were fine to buy from, just little time delay and confusion on shipping. I think there better now, and don't do it often.



Do not order often? 

Should only be a 1x deal.

I am content w/ my $ being stolen lol. I just don't want any other repercussions, or fake hcg


----------



## Ryand (Sep 7, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Yes. Been awhile since I used them but got the Ovidac 5k IUs. They worked great. If you can get like $200 worth in bulk, its a hard to beat value at like $16 each.



Maintenance Man, I am a little concerned about paypal. Do you have any tips for that?

I would just like to be a little bit more discrete if possible : /


----------



## lewis (Oct 5, 2016)

Order quite often from them when needing some generic meds.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 5, 2016)

Ryand said:


> Maintenance Man, I am a little concerned about paypal. Do you have any tips for that?
> 
> I would just like to be a little bit more discrete if possible : /



Sorry bud I never used pay pal for them. I used a credit card but wasn't mine.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 5, 2016)

I literally just got a package from them 30 minutes ago. This is my second time ordering from them. they usually take about 3 days to ship and I get the package within 7 days after that. Tracking is also provided.


----------



## N-Erg (Oct 7, 2016)

Steak Helmet said:


> I see they take PAYPAL



If you're ordering AAS products online and live in the DOM-US I would be scared shitless to use Paypal for a transaction like that.

Have always used either bitcoin or WU to make payments for any sort of AAS product with the exception of ancillaries that sites accept credit cards for


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking to start my first cycle and was thinking of using pharmacom. Is paying by debit card ok? Should you never pay by PayPal?


----------



## Ryand (Nov 22, 2016)

N-Erg said:


> If you're ordering AAS products online and live in the DOM-US I would be scared shitless to use Paypal for a transaction like that.
> 
> Have always used either bitcoin or WU to make payments for any sort of AAS product with the exception of ancillaries that sites accept credit cards for



Apparently this site accepts bitcoin also. I haven't confirmed that yet.


----------

